# Big time Redfish are cruising the channel now



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Are you into catching big bull Redfish Well here is your chance?. For the last few weeks some of the big bruisers have been plentiful up and down the ship channel. Fishing for them on the bottom with finger mullet or cracked crab can get you hooked up with a big time fight. Call toll free at 888.762.3391 and get a spot for you and 2 of your friends.


----------

